# 1/48 AM Il2-3m Stormovik Instructions.



## Donivanp (Apr 24, 2016)

Does anyone have the instructions for the AM Il2-M3 in 1/48 that can scan them in and email me with them?


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 27, 2016)

Don, if you don't have any luck here, try request the instructions here...

Request instruction : KIT INSTRUCTIONS - Revell, Italeri, Fine Molds, Polar lights, Hasegawa, Trumpeter, Academy and more...


Geo


----------



## Donivanp (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks Geo, I got them from someone of FB scale modeler page and the site was the first place I went, they did not have it.


----------

